# Titus Drop-U?



## SDizzle (May 1, 2004)

Can anyone comment on this frame? Does it ride like a can, or like high quality aluminum? ie, can it be sat upon for several hours? Does it qualify more as a racing and/or crit-bike than anything else? Pictures or other details are great.

As a slight aside, can anyone compare it to a Bianchi Reparto Corse Mega Pro of an early-this-millenium vintage? Which is more comfortable, and which handles better? Anyone that can speak directly regarding only the Bianchi is welcome, too! Thanks - S


----------



## mtbykr (Feb 16, 2004)

*Drop-U*

A buddy just got one a few months ago and he loves it. Much better than his older cannondale. Probably one of the more forgiving aluminum rides out there---it's a shame they stopped making it this year. I can't compare it as i have only ridden it briefly, but he feels a whole lot better on it after a long tough ride.

I have heard nothing but good things about it, you will be happy


----------



## Furrner (Jul 3, 2005)

I also changed out my Cannondale CAAD 4 for one late last year when they were on closeout. The difference in ride is incredible, the ride is very, very smooth. The Cannondale may have been a little more rigid under power, but I can ride for a lot longer on the Drop U without any discomfort. I was surprised as the Titus has straight seatstays, a feature Cannondale moved away from in an attempt to soften their ride. The 6069 Alu is supposed to feel a lot more like Ti in it's ride qualities. I haven't ridden a Ti bike, but I plan on taking a friends Litespeed out soon to compare them.

The bike also handles great, I am still getting used to it, but can corner a lot harder than on the 'dale. 

You can find a picture here, scroll on down 'til you see my post.

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=833117&page=2&pp=50


----------

